# Glues or adhesives



## Kilian (Feb 27, 2012)

What's recommended to glue structures together. What do you use and recommend. I've seen videos where people use fine point paint brushes to glue building pieces together. But doesn't the brush get hard grok the glue?


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I use super glue on the "snap together" type but I only put a small amount in a few places.
most hobby stores will have plastic glue for assembling models. Don


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

Kilian said:


> What's recommended to glue structures together. What do you use and recommend. I've seen videos where people use fine point paint brushes to glue building pieces together. But doesn't the brush get hard grok the glue?


We use Testors plastic model glue. Testor makes Cone shaped tips that fit on the opening of the glue tube. They're available online and local hobby shops. For us, they've worked really well.

Routerman


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

I use Faller Expert Glue. Comes in a small bottle with a 2" metal applicator tube. It is a runny liquid so only a small amount is needed. I get it at my local hobby shop, they give me a short piece of wire too that I use to clear the tube if it clogs. It flows out just right to put a bead on the edge of a plastic structure, but doesn't glob like a syrupy glue.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

I was Ambroid pro weld for all my plastic doings. I was a testors tube glue guy for many years then I switched to the testors in the black squeeze bottle that had the applicator tip. I looked into many of the liquid glues before settling on pro weld. The thing I love about is that there is very little need for filler when used.


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

Tamiya Extra Thin Cement. It comes in a little cubed glass jar. Easily recognized by the bright green cap, and the clear liquid is subtle enough. Almost looking like water. Besides that, the cap with it's integrated small brush allows the user to control the application of the cement with great precision.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Super glues or CA glues work great with styrene......it is a hazard in that one can easily get it on your finger and where every that finger goes, it will be stuck OUCH.


----------



## Dave Farquhar (Feb 20, 2013)

One nice thing about superglue is that if you mess up, put the building in the freezer for a few hours and then you can pull the pieces back apart pretty easily. No, I'd rather not admit how many times I've had to do that.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Dave Farquhar said:


> One nice thing about superglue is that if you mess up, put the building in the freezer for a few hours and then you can pull the pieces back apart pretty easily. No, I'd rather not admit how many times I've had to do that.


Hey, Dave,
Believe it or not, they now sell Super Glue remover. It works quite well and is quicker than using the freezer.


----------

